

3D camera using WebGL - neel8986
http://airtightinteractive.com/demos/js/webcammesh/

======
Osmium
Link to the accompanying blog post for people like me who can't test it right
now:

<http://www.airtightinteractive.com/2012/08/webcammesh-demo/>

------
ajross
Very fun. The "map brightness to Z" trick would seem to be too simplistic, but
it totally fooled me into thinking this was doing some kind of crazy computer
vision trick. I'm almost sad now that I read that detail; now it sounds easy
to implement. :(

I will say, though, that I hate the mouse UI: you can't use relative offsets
to make changes on a device that might disappear form one edge of your control
and reappear on any other. It's very confusing to the user. Please use a drag
for that.

~~~
quarterto
I tried it sat with a lamp behind me. The result was slightly trippy:
<https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3723930/Me.png>

~~~
jevinskie
You might want to extinguish your hair! =)

------
NelsonMinar
Really great demo, quite effective! It's a nice trick using various kinds of
noise. The visible mesh hides some of the innaccuracy, and the Perlin noise is
a nice way to provide some motion to show the depth. Here's a quick video of
me frozen in the white carbonite wall behind me:
<http://vine.co/v/bn3JJA7bX5d>

------
hcarvalhoalves
Fun. Some years ago I wrote a Processing hack with almost the same name and
intent, but the effect is different (I rebuild a wireframe based on the points
recognized in the image).

A demo: <http://vimeo.com/8297993> Source code:
<https://github.com/hcarvalhoalves/processing-cammesh>

------
TazeTSchnitzel
It's a shame it can't utilise my actual 3D stereoscopic webcam. I wonder if
they'll add support for using multiple webcams?

------
montecarl
Shine a flash light on your face (possibly from your smartphone) and watch
what happens.

------
sabalaba
Yea, for a second I thought this might be doing structure from motion. A
simple rotation of the map and look at the source says otherwise.

Nice hack though. Can't wait to see some real CV with WebGL.

------
jimmaswell
Seems like mainline Firefox doesn't support this yet, but Chrome does.

It was interesting using Manycam to use the area around my mouse pointer as
the video source and let it do the effect to itself recursively.

------
0x0
Awesome, the "fake Kinect" effect is pulled off really well!

------
ante_annum
I love it. Although it reenforces that I have sunken eyes.

------
sidcool
Very very impressive. Good job!!!! Thanks for sharing.

------
mvzink
Never thought I could terrify myself so.

------
whoisstan
Looks fantastic!

------
cnp
Really cool!

------
rorrr
Nothing happens. All I see is a "Please allow camera access.", even after I
allow it.

